# Киста спинного мозга?



## констаннтинн (20 Янв 2017)

Приветсвую. Мне 33. В 2010 году неудачно нырнул и получил травму ныряльщика (перелом с5,с6,дужки с2) парализовало полностью,через 2 недели начал понемногу шевелиться. Перестала чувствовать тепло и боль левая часть тела ниже груди.правая часть стала слабее ,но все чувствовала. В течение 6 лет ничего особо не беспокоило.болела голова около года, но все прошло после того как бросил курить. Летом 2016 приступ: закружилась голова,подкосились ноги,стало страшно,закололо (как я думал тогда) сердце. вызвал скорую с сердцем все в порядке ЭКГ. при тревоге эта боль под ребрами усиливалась,в самолете тоже. сделал МРТ 23.08.16 (снимки ниже 1 и 2) Нейрохирург сказал нужно оперировать, 01.09.16 операция-резекция тела с6 и установкой импланта CCD Plus. После операции боли периодически посещали и были приступы головокружения день или два, но в общем все было не плохо. Проблема вот в чём: 2 января после рыбалки и работы буром для бурения льда сильно закружилась голова..знакомое чувство, но головокружение не проходило и 08.01.17. сделал МРТ, .(снимки 3,4,5) 09.01.17 показал нейрохирургу и он положил меня на сосудистое лечение (не знаю как правильно),8 дней лечения и особо ничего не меняется,паникую немного. Все выписки и описаня снимков, РЭГ, уздг, энмг у доктора. РЭГ показало нарушение оттока крови,головной боли нет,шума в ушах нет, только немного закладывает. На последнем МРТ  увидел старый осколок с5, который не убрали при операции,нейрохирург предлагает еще лечь под нож и убрать его. Пишу первый раз в форум поэтому строго не судите за грамотность. Что у меня на последних снимках? От "этого" кружится голова? Нужна ли операция по удалению осколка от с5? Что делать с "этим"? Я паникую,вдруг тут тянуть нельзя. Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (20 Янв 2017)

@констаннтинн, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2017)

А как кружится? Опишите.


----------



## констаннтинн (22 Янв 2017)

Как будто я слез с карусели. Сейчас ( после лечения сосудистого) заметил что усиливается когда останавливаешься на перекрестках, усиливается когда снимаю воротник Филадельфия( ношу его час в день),  сегодня  закружилась голова в магазине на кассе. В августе , когда нейрохирург сказал что надо оперировать срочно заволновался,сильно закружилась голова и покосились ноги.



Я называю состояние " болтанка" ,все болтается из стороны в сторону. Равновесие как мне кажется не теряется.


----------



## констаннтинн (25 Янв 2017)

Помочь тут мало кто хочет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2017)

В общем-то надо проводить специальное обследование. Вестибулометрические пробы.
По описанному определить вертеброгенная причина или нет, сложно.
Живёте где?


----------



## констаннтинн (25 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте. Живу я в Бурятии ,Улан-Удэ ( читал у Вас тут корни). Головокружение стало меньше, но добавилась головная боль, слабость.( иглорефлексотерапевт говорит на перемену погоды) Я готов на обследование. Какое вот? Прилагаю выписки (до операции и через 4 месяца) и МРТ до операции. Наблюдаться мне дальше или оперироваться?(осколок с С5) Спасибо.

    

Нашёл ЭНМГ и УЗИ сосудов(в статике!)

  

Рентген. Вдруг важно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2017)

А хирурги говорят что надо просто удалить, потому что надо, или чтобы не кружилось?

Мои корни у Огинских бурят! Казаки перемешались с местными!


----------



## констаннтинн (26 Янв 2017)

Говорят понаблюдаться, если не станет лучше через 2 недели, то "доделать операцию". Я как бы и сам понимаю что хорошего в этом осколке мало, но вдруг шанс велик что беды мои закончатся?а вдруг и риск велик что добавятся новые, как после первой операции..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2017)

То есть они только предполагают связь головокружений с проблемой в месте операции.
Узнайте нет ли в городе центра головокружений?


----------



## констаннтинн (26 Янв 2017)

Они говорят причина - плохой отток крови. А вот посему он стал плохим- вопрос..Ближайший центр головокружений в Красноярске.Стоит съездить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2017)

РЭГ не способ оценки кровоснабжения головного мозга.


----------



## констаннтинн (26 Янв 2017)

Так что мне делать в итоге то?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2017)

Вот возможные причины головокружений:

Единичный длительный эпизод вращательного (так называемого системного) головокружения

Повторяющиеся приступы головокружения, возможно, сопровождающиеся шумом в ушах, снижением слуха

Кратковременные головокружения, возникающие при перемене положения тела

Длительное ощущение легкого головокружения, неустойчивости, шаткости при ходьбе

Самостоятельно или в комплексе с другими исследованиями вестибулометрия является крайне важным и информативным исследованием при диагностике таких заболеваний, как:

Доброкачественное пароксизмальное позиционное головокружение

Вестибулярный нейронит и лабиринтит

Болезнь Меньера

Перилимфатическая фистула

Двухсторонняя вестибулярная недостаточность

Мигрень-ассоциированное головокружение

Психогенное головокружение

Поражения ствола мозга и мозжечка, другие центральные нарушения

Операция на шейном отделе при такой картине в позвоночнике не только опасна, но и может быть бесполезной.
От осколка скорее будет миелит, от миелита скорее будет слабость ног, чем головокружение.
Я бы пока не рискнул делать операцию,
Необходимо обследование у отоневролога с вестибуломтрическими пробами, свяжитесь с Красноярском, поговорите, пошлите документы, получите мнение специалиста.


----------



## констаннтинн (26 Янв 2017)

Меня ожидает миелит и слабость ног? Или Вы имели в виду что головокружение не от осколка С5?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2017)

Кто бы знал, что нас ожидает!
От осколка скорее будет слабость, чем головокружение.
Ответить головокружение от осколка или нет трудно.
Помочь в этом может обследование у отоневролога.
Сейчас есть головокружение?


----------



## констаннтинн (26 Янв 2017)

Сейчас намного меньше. Если раньше было 10, то сейчас 2-3. Заметно проявляется головокружени на перекрестках, когда останавливаешься после езды на машине.Из нового: стала "гореть" левая нога, которая не чувствовала боли и температуры(сначала внешняя сторона стопы, теперь голень и бедро,преимущественно вечером горит) иногда жгучая боль в грудном отделе между лопаток то с одной то с другой стороны. Правая нога в обхвате меньше и мышцы мягче, то же с рукой и мышей груди. Пью бетагестин и флебодиа600.бассейн. с субботы ЛФК.

Отоневролога у нас найти не могу. Думаю ехать в Красноярск,если не пройдёт. Да и вообще хотелось бы знать точную причину чтобы лечить не повторилось.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2017)

констаннтинн написал(а):


> Сейчас намного меньше. Если раньше было 10, то сейчас 2-3. Заметно проявляется головокружени на перекрестках, когда останавливаешься после езды на машине.Из нового: стала "гореть" левая нога, которая не чувствовала боли и температуры(сначала внешняя сторона стопы, теперь голень и бедро,преимущественно вечером горит) иногда жгучая боль в грудном отделе между лопаток то с одной то с другой стороны. Правая нога в обхвате меньше и мышцы мягче, то же с рукой и мышей груди. Пью бетагестин и флебодиа600.бассейн. с субботы ЛФК.
> 
> Отоневролога у нас найти не могу. Думаю ехать в Красноярск,если не пройдёт. Да и вообще хотелось бы знать точную причину чтобы лечить не повторилось.



К отоневрологу это правильно.
Вестибулярный неврит.
Описание: Характерно усиление головокружения при вставании и повороте головы. Болезнь начинается резко, через 2-3 дня больной чувствует себя лучше, но еще некоторое время сохраняется иллюзия движения после ускорений (подъема в лифте, торможения автомобиля).

Вот то, что в ноге, вот это миелит.


----------



## констаннтинн (27 Янв 2017)

Как он развивается? Что со мной мной будет? Как его лечить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2017)

Тут сперва диагноз нужен.
Специалиста надо найти.
А так - сосудистая терапия, то что и делал Вам хирург.


----------



## констаннтинн (28 Янв 2017)

Где же его найти то? Подскажите куда ехать чтобы уже нверняка! Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2017)

Москва. Гута клиник. Доктор Мельников.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2017)

Теме год!
Пациент здоров и счастлив!


----------

